# Budgie age?



## norbertnemeth (Sep 14, 2020)

Can someone help tell the age of my budgie Xejê?






























Sent from my Nokia 5.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't see the head too well in these pictures but it looks like there are very faint bars on the head is that accurate? Can you post a full frontal picture? In the last picture you posted it looks like the beak is overgrown but I cannot tell for sure if that is really the case or if there is something in the picture just making appear that way.


----------



## norbertnemeth (Sep 14, 2020)

Cody said:


> I can't see the head too well in these pictures but it looks like there are very faint bars on the head is that accurate? Can you post a full frontal picture? In the last picture you posted it looks like the beak is overgrown but I cannot tell for sure if that is really the case or if there is something in the picture just making appear that way.


Hey thanks for answering.

You are correct there are faint bars on the head. I couldn't get a good pic because she kept moving. I think these two are good pics

And yes her beak is overgrown. I take her to vet every 3 weeks or so because she has scissor beaks. I'm taking her for her next trim tomorrow actually.
















Sent from my Nokia 5.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------

